# started this little project yesterday



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

picking it up from its previous owner...

getting dropped at my house








good night little bug








worked on it yesterday. 








































































































































































UPDATE from last week
got the beam out and all associated front end parts








































started sanding the fenders before running out of time and sand paper
































Little present from my old man. 








UPDATE 7-16

























new glovebox








new lining for under the carpet








new carpet kit








new headliner
















7-22
got the rear fenders sanded down and a first coat of primer










_Modified by germanblake at 11:12 AM 5-4-2009_


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: started this little project yesterday (germanblake)*

Looks like a very clean shell to start with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I lost your number..pm it to me again please


----------



## Veir Geschwindigkeit (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: started this little project yesterday (tobiwonkonobi)*

wow, looks really clean. good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: love your trailer w/ snowflakes










_Modified by Veir Geschwindigkeit at 9:44 PM 6-22-2007_


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: started this little project yesterday (Veir Geschwindigkeit)*

ive been looking around for a couple of months for a decent shell, and actually stumbled across this one right down the street from my gf's house. I think its going to be a lot of fun


----------



## GLSVR6PWR (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: started this little project yesterday (germanblake)*

Got your seat cushions, there were two in the box, hope they are the correct ones. Take a look:
















And rocco says HI!!!











_Modified by GLSVR6PWR at 11:09 AM 8-1-2007_


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Done yet??








It's got a sweet look to it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I still say just drop & drive....make it pretty later.
Again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for NE Aircooled.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: started this little project yesterday (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_Done yet??








It's got a sweet look to it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I still say just drop & drive....make it pretty later.
Again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for NE Aircooled.

Its getting there.. ha. Thanks though im working on it any chance i get.


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

Nice find. Must be great to not have to pull the body off and spend your first $$$ on rust control


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*

watched my father and brother go through that... i just saved a little more money and found one with some of the hard work done


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (germanblake)*

i'm sorta addicted to the lower thing in life and i will probably tell everyone ridin an aircooled so here it goes: get a 5+"narrowed beam, lowered spindles, and drop the rear. good luck and great buy. cheers.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (rustslanga)*

3 inch narrowed beam, dropped spindles, and the rear will follow suit.


----------



## ventoCL (Jul 11, 2004)

updates blake!!!!


----------



## buggedowt (Mar 27, 2007)

SKEET-SKEET-SKEET-----!!!!!!


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (buggedowt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buggedowt* »_SKEET-SKEET-SKEET-----!!!!!!

on yo fohead


----------



## Happy_person36 (Dec 22, 2006)

It seems you started this "little" project alot longer ago than yesterday


----------



## GLSVR6PWR (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: (Happy_person36)*

I'll speak on behalf of Blake:
[blake]
I now work about 100 miles from where the car is parked, so i don't get alot of time to work on yesterday's project.







However, once i move north permantly the project will resume. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[/blake]
Wonder how close my post will be to his...


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (GLSVR6PWR)*

^^^thats about it... except that now with my new job i can afford to have the body and paint properly taken care of. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (germanblake)*

UPDATE.
car is getting into the paint booth in two weeks. Having a ragtop clip installed. It should be back to me around the first week of April so that i can get it all assembled for the New England Dustoff on April 27.
Going with mocha brown (b6 passat color) for the exterior, white low back interior and ragtop
paint/body work being done at 401restos.com by Tim Scheller
beam is getting narrowed this weekend/early next week. picked up these yesterday, 15x7. got them from a guy on craigslist for 100 bucks, he said they have been in his garage for 10 years. no curb rash, scratches or anything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































going for this look when finished.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

nice!


----------



## ejand22 (May 21, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Those (white ones) could be the best looking phone dials I've ever seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FromMarz (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (ejand22)*

Looks sweet!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (buggyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buggyman* »_"going for this look when finished."
In that color shown,or a body matching Mocha Brown?,either way,schweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









thanks! 
wheels will be white w/polished lip.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (germanblake)*

Just found this!


----------



## Air23h20 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: started this little project yesterday (germanblake)*

good luck looks great!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: started this little project yesterday (Air23h20)*

Thanks guys!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeepr21 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: started this little project yesterday (germanblake)*

looks like a great start! check out my build thread







Sandstormer (bought it down in Amherst NH







)


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (ejand22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejand22* »_Those (white ones) could be the best looking phone dials I've ever seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 Nice start man, can't wait to see the brown paint with the white phonedials


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: started this little project yesterday (Jeepr21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeepr21* »_looks like a great start! check out my build thread







Sandstormer (bought it down in Amherst NH







)

ive been following it. my dad has a pic of the sandstormer from back in the day. hes had 3-4 bajas. They used to ride them on the beaches around here until piping plovers became endangered species.. That was probably 30+ years ago. you are doing a great job AND clearly have your work cut out for you with all that spray in foam.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

*Re: started this little project yesterday (germanblake)*

Blake,call me asap.
Feb is right around the corner.
Tim
http://www.401restos.com


----------



## Jeepr21 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: started this little project yesterday (Schell R32)*

Im at work and can't see the pictures... but did you paint the car? i'm looking to find out how much paint i need to buy to do the exterior of my bug.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

*Re: started this little project yesterday (Jeepr21)*

I have'nt received it yet...when I do,I'll tear into it...but April 27th is not an option...I have 3 other full restos before this. May is very promising though. your gonna need a gallon of single stage unactivated and at least the same for basecoat. remember this is for all of the package trays,upper and interior,trunk,upper and inner and channels, to paint the exterior only 2 unactivated qts should be sufficiant. 
Tim
http://www.401restos.com


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: started this little project yesterday (germanblake)*

nice work so far!


----------



## tjg0409 (Nov 13, 2004)

nice keep posting pics


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (tjg0409)*

update sort of
i will have pics at the end of the week as i can finally get back to RI to take the body off the pan and strip the pan. I talked to Tim at 401restos (www.401restos.com) and will be bringing the pan for sandblasting, inspection, and any work it needs on Oct 18th. and the rest of the build will be set from then. STAY TUNED
here is what im tinkering with in the meantime








but that will be another build thread. (aeb 1.8t swap, everyday car)


----------



## rok801 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (germanblake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanblake* »_here is what im tinkering with in the meantime








but that will be another build thread. (aeb 1.8t swap, everyday car)










westy fenders and single rounds?
better not show the rabbit guys this.








i just sold my gti. 
now i miss it.


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (rok801)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rok801* »_
westy fenders and single rounds?
better not show the rabbit guys this.











Nah it's ok, just don't chuck the OEM tin - you'll need it later


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (rok801)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rok801* »_
westy fenders and single rounds?
better not show the rabbit guys this.








.








haha. im not too worried. i don't really know much about the car, i bought it how it sits for something to mess with this winter. 
build pics of rabbit. 
http://smg.photobucket.com/alb...20gti/ 
enough of the mk1. tomorrow will have updates a/c pics.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (germanblake)*

finally got a few hours to work on it. got the body and pan separated and then stripped the pan so it can go to be bead blasted and have some spots welded and then painted.
(front beam is out getting narrowed, hence the 2x4 front end)








cutting out some "added support" by prev owner








my father working on a few bolts








body off
































now i wait (im)patiently until mid-October to drop the pan off.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (germanblake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanblake* »_...............
(front beam is out getting narrowed, hence the 2x4 front end)








...... 

Stick with the 2by beam, Much easier to narrow! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*

the thought had crossed my mind


----------



## stofficer2 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (germanblake)*

UPDATES!!!!!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (stofficer2)*

dropped the pan off at 401restos on saturday
















sitting outside and inside were some beautiful inspiration for what will be around december/january


























_Modified by germanblake at 2:58 PM 10-20-2008_


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

lookin good man, glad to see you are goin with the phone dials and not the four lugs you posted first. I personally like stock rims especially with a narrowed beam cause the tires tuck in alot more. good luck and keep the pics comin. here is my 63 with a 5 in narrowed beam,


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (royragtop)*

thanks. i should have the pan back in a week or so


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (germanblake)*

updates... got the pan back from 401restos so now the real fun starts. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (germanblake)*

Those wheels look AWESOME. Nice work.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (thomaschh)*

thanks, although i can't take credit for the white one, as its the look im going for. they are in the process of being refinished now.


----------



## ventoCL (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (germanblake)*

rad blake!


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (ventoCL)*

blake#2 approves


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blakiexcharles* »_blake#2 approves









thanks, we got to stick together


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (germanblake)*

_tick tock_


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (royragtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royragtop* »_lookin good man, glad to see you are goin with the phone dials and not the four lugs you posted first. I personally like stock rims especially with a narrowed beam cause the tires tuck in alot more. good luck and keep the pics comin. here is my 63 with a 5 in narrowed beam,









tramway, abq?


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (germanblake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanblake* »_









these are gonna look excellent, great choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (acetate909)*

time to start this up again.
got the beam back this weekend, narrowed 4 inches (welder did a great job). so i decided to grind down welds and give it some aesthetic appeal, not that youll ever really see it
































also headed to the powerwasher with cans of degreaser for the tranny that was covered in 40+ years of road grime . after about 50 quarters it was pretty good. Took it back home and a good friend spent another hour or so with a can of brake parts cleaner and and air gun from the compressor. WOW do i owe him huge. 
before








after








also got a huge order of parts in last week with another 2 coming in this week. hopefully ill be able to head down to the garage again this weekend. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (germanblake)*

Looks badass you cockbag


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (germanblake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanblake* »_










Uhhhhhhhhhh, did he weld the center sections in at stock position?
Are you going with adjusters????
And I'd chop those bump stops off while you're at it.










_Modified by GEETi at 9:01 PM 3-9-2009_


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*

He had done the research, so i am sure the center sections are welded where they should be. I guess ill find out when i go to mount it all up








I am not running adjusters on this beam.


----------



## animated_jetta (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (germanblake)*

im not quite sure how i missed this until now....
but awesome project, what your working with seems like a very clean platform (I wished I would have been that smart...







).
Well keep up the good work and I'll be watching this one!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (animated_jetta)*

thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (germanblake)*

yeah that beam is in stock location as far as height goes. you could have rotated the middle section and it would have lowered it, thats the old school way. curious why narrow and not put in adjusters, they are cheap and you can raise or lower your car as needed. what if those big porshe rims dont fit right and you wannago up or down? just sayin, nice progress regardless, keep it up


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (germanblake)*

Wheels look sick!
If Brad is workin on it if will def come out awesome!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*

got a little more done on it this weekend.
body is about 75% sanded down to bare metal, found some "repairs" that will have to be addressed
forgot camera the 2nd day, but got gas tank sanded, primed and painted, as well as the beam installed and some other parts cleaned up, sanded, primed and painted. stripped the engine down so that the tin work can be replaced as well as some of the other dull parts with something that shines. 
found out the tranny has already been ground out to fit a 12v flywheel so thats a job i won't miss doing








hopefully next weekend i will have the new drums and parts etc. to do the brakes, get the rest of the body sanded, install rear end and possibly get the motor in


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (germanblake)*

looks like a solid project, ill be looking out for it at dust off


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (apw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apw* »_....ill be looking out for it at dust off... 

So will I, keep up the good work Blake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*

Had another productive Saturday.
got the front end together aside from the tie rods that need to be shortened. Assembled the new king and link pins, drop spindles, front brakes and suspension. Got the rear end bolted up and if the rear axle seal kit had come in time we could have finished the rear brakes etc. oh well, there is always next weekend. 
Stripped the gas tank and painted it. 
Sandblasted the temporary wheels and got a couple of coats of paint on them as well. 
(looking for 66-67 hubcaps if anyones got them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## GLSVR6PWR (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: (germanblake)*

about farking time you made some progress!
Lookin' good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (GLSVR6PWR)*

looking good bro....


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (GLSVR6PWR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLSVR6PWR* »_about farking time you made some progress!
Lookin' good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

HA.. thanks


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (germanblake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanblake* »_........................








.................


With a 4" narrow, you either need to loose the shock towers (& run no shocks) or *snip* the inner return (lip) of the 'inner panel' and have your tower on the inside.
((See pix of mine -4", shot from the gas tank hole)):








I was planning on running extensions thru the inner panel for the top shock mount, but it rides fine without shocks, so.........
your results may vary, so measure first before you try and drop the body on.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*

Thanks for your advice! 
As you can see im learning as i go on this one. my father has been building vw's for 40 years but never did much as far as modifying the beam or suspension etc. so i took that into my own hands.


----------



## GLSVR6PWR (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: (germanblake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanblake* »_my father has been building vw's for 40 years 

Brad ftmfw! Hooked me up more then once with his vw connections/knowledge!


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (germanblake)*

Hot stuff Blake.
Can't wait to see it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubweiser1 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (vwgtipowr)*

awesome build, keep up the good work


----------



## lordfester (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (germanblake)*

Looking good Blake! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You're actually slightly ahead of me at this point, but I'm doing my own beam...







Keep up the good work man!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (lordfester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lordfester* »_Looking good Blake! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You're actually slightly ahead of me at this point, but I'm doing my own beam...







Keep up the good work man!









thanks rick. this one will have some "pinstripes by fester" on it, so we will have to coordinate that in the coming weeks.


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

What the hell did you do today!? You better have worked on it today! I better see some progress pics of this **** tomorrow!!!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (vdubnbass1)*

haha.. nope i stayed in NH to do some house work and rear brakes on leahs gti as well as put summer wheels on. There is always next weekend


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (germanblake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanblake* »_haha.. nope i stayed in NH to do some house work and rear brakes on leahs gti as well as put summer wheels on. 


dude, be honest.... what REALLY happened.....


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (sirswank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirswank* »_

dude, be honest.... what REALLY happened.....

well if you are referring to the widow maker almost claiming another, i have no idea what youre talking about


----------



## GLSVR6PWR (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: (germanblake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanblake* »_
well if you are referring to the widow maker almost claiming another, i have no idea what youre talking about









Your new sig:
"Real men don't use real jacks"


----------



## BUGSNSTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

Can't Wait to see it finished 
great rim choice







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

"yawn"


----------



## apw (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (vdubnbass1)*

so is this making it out this weekend?


----------



## GLSVR6PWR (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: (apw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apw* »_so is this making it out this weekend?









On a trailer maybe...


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (GLSVR6PWR)*

Quote, originally posted by apw »
so is this making it out this weekend?
unfortunately no. 

_Quote, originally posted by *GLSVR6PWR* »_
On a trailer maybe...









well, the trailer will be loaded with the rabbit unless you want to keep that lawn ornament for the spring?


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (germanblake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanblake* »_Quote, originally posted by apw »
so is this making it out this weekend?
unfortunately no. 

well, the trailer will be loaded with the rabbit unless you want to keep that lawn ornament for the spring?


HAHAHAHA


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

After a few weeks off i got back to work on the motor. Had my buddy carl come by and help strip all the old tin work off and exhaust and brought the block to the power washer to get some grime off. It wasn't too bad and then we put a fresh coat of paint on the block to pretty it up. We sanded all the old tin work and painted it black. I do have some new chrome pieces to put on, as well as a new cap, rotor, points, plug wires, alternator stand. Hopefully next weekend ill be able to get the tin work back on and everything installed. 
before


----------



## YoSoY (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (germanblake)*

Nice blake! it's been a long time coming. Good luck with the rest of the build. I hope I can see it done before I move or by h20 at least


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Subscribed!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (a2jetta88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2jetta88* »_Nice blake! it's been a long time coming. Good luck with the rest of the build. I hope I can see it done before I move or by h20 at least

me too erik.. damn if its not done by the end of september i give up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLSVR6PWR (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: (germanblake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanblake* »_
me too erik.. damn if its not done by the end of september i give up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I can't wayt to see it as well...
My crystal ball tells me this will take a back seat once you get going on the Rabbit


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (GLSVR6PWR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLSVR6PWR* »_
I can't wayt to see it as well...
My crystal ball tells me this will take a back seat once you get going on the Rabbit









ha, i hope your crystal ball is wrong. plan is to get the bug on the road driving under its own power, then the rabbit will see some serious wrench time.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (germanblake)*

Hey man- gasca-cinch the crap outta that fuel pump & alt stand. I did mine a couple weekends ago and now- no oil leak!
Very nice work, Blake.


----------



## GLSVR6PWR (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: (SidVicious)*

thanks for the advice sid!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLSVR6PWR (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: (GLSVR6PWR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLSVR6PWR* »_thanks for the advice sid!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

^^^That was germanBlake.
Blake, you're a tool. Stop using my wife's laptop when I'm not around...


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (GLSVR6PWR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLSVR6PWR* »_
^^^That was germanBlake.
Blake, you're a tool. Stop using my wife's laptop when I'm not around...









youre lucky thats all i was using and abusing.. zingggggggg!


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (GLSVR6PWR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLSVR6PWR* »_
^^^That was germanBlake.
Blake, you're a tool. Stop using my wife's laptop when I'm not around...

lol- no problem Blake


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

More pictures please.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_More pictures please.









you´re so right


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (basti-FSI)*

....any news on the "transplant"...???


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*

Got the tie rods cut and welded this weekend








got the rear axle seals in, axle boots, backing plates and just need to hookup ebrake cables and can put the drums on. 








clutch and pressure plate on








put some of the tin work on the motor, got the old 6volt starter bushing out of tranny and am just having some issues getting new one in but that will be resolved this week just ran out of time.








got pulley installed and had motor mocked up, but ended up pulling it back out until the starter is all set. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



















_Modified by germanblake at 12:47 PM 5-11-2009_


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_....any news on the "transplant"...???









maybe


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Random question but where did you get those axle boots from? I'm looking for the "hose clamp" stile band clamps. I bought a set from WolfsburgWest and they came with the one time use clamps that need the special tool to clamp them.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Random question but where did you get those axle boots from? I'm looking for the "hose clamp" stile band clamps. I bought a set from WolfsburgWest and they came with the one time use clamps that need the special tool to clamp them.

http://www.cip1.com
http://www2.cip1.com/ProductDe...021-A


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Thanks! Also, you should have those seams on the boots at 10 or 2 and not straight up or down. The booth doesn't flex much along that seam and if you have it straight up (12noon) or straight down (6) and it a bump it could possibly pull the boot off the flange.


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (germanblake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanblake* »_
got the rear axle seals in, axle boots, backing plates and just need to hookup ebrake cables and can put the drums on. 










You need to rotate those boots about 60 degrees. If you leave them like that they will fail very quickly.








EDIT: Looks like someone beat me to it.










_Modified by thomaschh at 12:31 PM 5-11-2009_


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (thomaschh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thomaschh* »_
You need to rotate those boots about 60 degrees. If you leave them like that they will fail very quickly.








EDIT: Looks like someone beat me to it.










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks guys.


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Regermanblake)*

Very pretty!


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

zzzzzzzzz. get that body on there dood!!


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubnbass1)*

Nice Work Blake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*

Made some good progress. Motor is in, starter issue has been resolved and installed, pedal assembly is in, all brake lines are run and hooked up and master cyl is in (although a connector was broken when i took it out of the box) Got some tires for the front courtesy of my dad


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (germanblake)*


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (germanblake)*

drive the pan! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (GEETi)*

oh don't worry, ive considered it. 
i have driven just the body though, after a long day of working on it i thought it would be nice to pull it into the garage. since i was delusional why not have a RHD.


----------



## Bugs (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (germanblake)*

looking awesome


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Bugs)*

BIG NEWS!!!!!!!!!! started her up last night for the first time




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































make shift starting setup


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

NIce! Gotta love progress!


----------



## prasina2 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (germanblake)*

nice work. be prepared for your crank and generator pullies to fail though, especially in the keyway and the flange on the crank pulley. keep an eye out for small cracks forming on the backside of the crank pulley. usually those cheap chrome parts are poor quality. you'd be better off having an OEM part chromed if that's the look you're going for.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (prasina2)*

thanks for the advice!! i appreciate the heads up from you guys on things as this is a learning project for me.
it had mentioned earlier in the thread about the pulleys by someone else, i will be addressing this before the car is on the road. For all intents and purposes they worked for the test run and no cracks to report


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (germanblake)*

worked on sanding the body some more, then decided it was time this project doesn't need to occupy 2 garages anymore.


----------



## j-dub (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: (germanblake)*

what is the deal with the 4 lug? On page two you had 5 lug, is this in preparation for the phone dials?


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (j-dub)*

i got a set of adapters to run these wheels until the phone dials are done, then ill pick up a set of porsche adapters


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (germanblake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanblake* »_Got the tie rods cut and welded this weekend








_Modified by germanblake at 12:47 PM 5-11-2009_

why not cut and retap ?


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (carbalicious)*

This thread needs updates


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (PJA021.8t)*

well, i needed to make some room in another garage so i just put the fenders and hood and trunk lid to get them out of the way.. so as far as updates- this is all i got


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (germanblake)*

Tic Tock...Tic Tock...summers half over pal.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (PJA021.8t)*

ive been working pretty much 24/7 trying to get the bug done for car show this sunday dustoff.. things are looking good. Also, this is a temporary body so im leaving it in primer
yesterday morning at 7am.
































went and picked up chassis from storage








one more round of sanding and wipe down now ready for primer
































12 hours later... 7pm. i was exhausted and had to call it a night.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (germanblake)*

another 12 hour day. it will be running first thing in the morning.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

great work


----------



## Cam_shaft (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (carsluTT)*

wurth cabinets at home = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (germanblake)*

Blake!!! Please!!!! For the love of god, just weld 'em in to your current beam ! ! ! ! !! !! ! !!








http://www2.cip1.com/ProductDe...-4031


----------



## dasdachshund (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GEETi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanblake* »_


















WHOA!!!! *SNOWFLAKES* on a trailer. YEAH!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *carsluTT* »_great work

thanks!

_Quote, originally posted by *Cam_shaft* »_wurth cabinets at home = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

pops got them when he worked for vw.

_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_Blake!!! Please!!!! For the love of god, just weld 'em in to your current beam ! ! ! ! !! !! ! !!








<a id="link_49" href="http://www2.cip1.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=ACC-C10-4031" target="_blank">http://www2.cip1.com/ProductDe...-4031</a> 









damn you.. damn you

_Quote, originally posted by *dasdachshund* »_WHOA!!!! *SNOWFLAKES* on a trailer. YEAH!!!
















ha, the snowflakes replaced the RM's i was running on there before so i could refinish them for my mk1.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

registered and insured the bug today. heading to RI thursday to finish up wiring, install glass and cross my fingers take it for its 1st drive.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (germanblake)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


don't worry chris, i got the adjusters for the plate bracket, im going to slam this plate


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (germanblake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanblake* »_
don't worry chris, i got the adjusters for the plate bracket, im going to slam this plate









slammed plates rule!!!!!!!!!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GEETi* »_
slammed plates rule!!!!!!!!!









HAHA, why did you put a vw emblem on that suzuki of yours?


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

Blake, you get this heap running yet?? 

I'm still waiting for my ride....and a nice picnic lunch would be nice too.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

as a matter of fact mr pete, i got it running this morning  spent yesterday/last night wiring the car and she fired up first thing this morning. woo hoo.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXBQjNWVk_8 

we just put fuel in the carb to make sure it would start, and it did. Grabbing some fuel line this week to hook up to the gas tank and we should be good to go


----------



## Lublin (May 25, 2010)

Subscribed! 

I just picked up a '72 bug convertible and this thread will really come in handy when I begin tearing things apart.

Best of luck!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

color swatches arrived for the interior. 









this will be the finished product









picked up a dirty steering wheel a couple months back and got around to cleaning it up. 

























exterior color has been decided and will be on the car before april


----------



## OutBugged (Feb 1, 2011)

nice progress. It came together really quick and real nice.

can you tell me where you got that carpet kit. I like that type.

thanks


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

OutBugged said:


> nice progress. It came together really quick and real nice.
> 
> can you tell me where you got that carpet kit. I like that type.
> 
> thanks


Thank you. Having started the project 4 years ago isn't exactly "yesterday" but your comment makes me feel good about how long its taken 

I am pretty sure i ordered the carpet from cip1
http://www2.cip1.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=69


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Narrowed beam and stock height... Seems a little retarded to me.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

??

i don't see where he said he's keeping it stock hieght am i missing something?

why would dump it on the ground right now, when he still has wheel fittment,tire size and wheels spacers to contend with?

not to mention it ain't gonna matter dick when he still needs to weigh the car down with interior,bumpers,exterior bs and fuel...

you set the suspension with the car fully loaded.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Schell R32 said:


> ??
> 
> i don't see where he said he's keeping it stock hieght am i missing something?
> 
> ...


No one said anything about dumping it on the ground, but to narrow the beam and then narrow the torsions and the tie rods only to have to add in adjusters later seems counter productive. Please don't mistake me for some dumb ass kid who only thinks about dropping the car. I'm looking at it from the aspect of doing work twice. Even if you're going to bag it then you're doing double work on a bunch of stuff. I don't know... it just seems like there is a whole bunch of counter productive work going on here that if he got some good advice he could avoid doing all this stuff more than once. But I probably don't know what I'm talking about I've only been building them for twenty something years now. 

BTW as far as weighing the car down with fuel and interior and whatnot. It's not like he's putting coilovers on it and dialing in the ride height, we're talking adjusters and spring plates. It's pretty well known what adjustments are what and and the only part you'd really want to worry about would be the rear and the motor is already there. The front is a matter of twisting some grub screws. If we're arguing wheel fitment then why didn't he mock the wheels up with when he narrowed the beam, that would be the point you wanted to mock everything up. Not after that...


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm well aware of how, your well chosen word- retarded, it may seem as well as being counterproductive. I will be the first to admit I was uneducated when i had the beam narrowed and my ignorance to the matter resulted in a narrowed beam with no adjusters. Such is life. Im building the car slowly, with spare cash when i have it. Crazy to think my car is the main financial priority in my life.. oh the horror. My plan is to finish up the car and drive it as is this year. This project has been sitting idle for years and i'm just excited to actually drive it. 
I don't have the luxury of having 20 years experience building these, and you know what? I learned something from my mistake and it won't happen again in future builds. 
This was the first time i tackled a project of this extent and one of the main reasons i started it was to learn new things. Sometimes its the hard way, sometimes its not. At the end of the day, (whenever that day is) i will have a car that i built and i am proud of, stock ride height with a narrowed beam and all. For now, i will continue to ride my short bus to and fro, and after this season is done, I will address the issues that undoubtedly will arise from replacing nearly everything on the car and that includes the suspension.

I thank you for your concern, i hope my response and solution is in line with the plans you had for my car. :beer:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Is the short bus lowered man?...j/k:beer:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

.

wouldn't it be easier to help him and explain your thoughts rather than voicing like on the "samba"?...or a real bad "water" thread?...no need to call his efforts retarded bro'


Blake it's a 4hr fix with adjusters...no big deal. 

drop spindles and a torsion leaf mods your looking at 2hrs.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

germanblake said:


> I'm well aware of how, your well chosen word- retarded, it may seem as well as being counterproductive. I will be the first to admit I was uneducated when i had the beam narrowed and my ignorance to the matter resulted in a narrowed beam with no adjusters. Such is life. Im building the car slowly, with spare cash when i have it. Crazy to think my car is the main financial priority in my life.. oh the horror. My plan is to finish up the car and drive it as is this year. This project has been sitting idle for years and i'm just excited to actually drive it.


Ok, I'll admit retarded may have been the wrong word to use. But here is the deal, that you should know, because you've built other cars I'm sure. Do research. Those two words will save you lots of time in every aspect of your life, not to mention money and possible injuries. For instance I'm in the Army and before I go out on a mission I look at maps of the local area, do some on the ground recon on other patrols I go on to get a feel for the area, I.E. what is a good rop point, what is a good exfil point, good routes, how a neighborhood reacgs to a bunch of infantry soldiers walking around with M4's and M249's. DO they wave? Do they go get their RPG's and grenades? research, plan and then execute. It works for everything from making the most of your day working on your car to killing people and preventing friendly casulties.

You say its the first air you've messed with. Well if that is the case you would think that a non retarded person would look some stuff up, do some reading. It saves headaches. Since you are building the car slowly read up on things before doing them. Such as buying cheap parts that will only fail in the long run. Save money and buy good parts rather than getting as much as you can for cheap. My advice on this is again research. Look up experiences people have had with certain parts, go talk with mechanics about what they use, then go to a shop to buy them. The shop will always tell you their's is the best stuff, but its because they want a sale. 



> I don't have the luxury of having 20 years experience building these, and you know what? I learned something from my mistake and it won't happen again in future builds.
> This was the first time i tackled a project of this extent and one of the main reasons i started it was to learn new things. Sometimes its the hard way, sometimes its not. At the end of the day, (whenever that day is) i will have a car that i built and i am proud of, stock ride height with a narrowed beam and all. For now, i will continue to ride my short bus to and fro, and after this season is done, I will address the issues that undoubtedly will arise from replacing nearly everything on the car and that includes the suspension.
> 
> I thank you for your concern, i hope my response and solution is in line with the plans you had for my car. :beer:


Ok, so you don't have 20 years experience. Well leverage on those that do before running blindly off and doing your thing. First time isn't an excuse and the hard way shouldn't involve some of things that you've done. You should try and learn before you make a mistake. The biggest lesson you should learn is not from the individual mistakes but instead what is causing the mistakes and resolve that issue, then the amount of mistakes will decrease. Now I know you'll be proud of it when you're done and there is no reason you shouldn't be. I hope you enjoy your car. Now I'll say I'm sorry for putting it so curt in my first post. But you'll have to forgive me the world I come from doesn't allow us the luxury of holding people's hands and making sure they don't make mistakes. My world time is of the essence and mistakes result in disasters that I don't really enjoy thinking about. So you'll have to forgive me if I speak straight to my point and have little tolerance for ignorance and or stupidity. I'll try and be nicer in the future.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

well said!:thumbup:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Schell R32 said:


> .
> 
> wouldn't it be easier to help him and explain your thoughts rather than voicing like on the "samba"?...or a real bad "water" thread?...no need to call his efforts retarded bro'
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim. might be taking you up on this. i know your plate is a little full, but we'll be talking when i get back from colorado :thumbup:



weaponized kitten said:


> So you'll have to forgive me if I speak straight to my point and have little tolerance for ignorance and or stupidity. I'll try and be nicer in the future.


I can take constructive criticism and appreciate the guidance ive gotten through this thread. So i thank you for clarifying your statement. No need to be nicer, straight shooting is preferred (in your case both literally and figuratively speaking) 

On that note, thank you for serving and protecting the us of a. :beer:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^ true that!

we're all into one thing as a "common" boys and that's are vw's!


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Tim Im glad you beat me to this thread and his response and were able to "diffuse" the situation and explain thats not how we do it on the 'tex.. You know Ill get all crazy and start a flame war..lol 

germanblake I actually learn way better by screwing things up first.. Thats just me. By making mistakes then correcting them you can get a real feel for the car and by the time your done youll see no suprises cause youve already F' ed it up and fixed it.. I have put countless things on backwards or upside down in my day. Thats how my poor baja, a big old learning experience, was back in the day and now my 64 is reaping some of those benifits.. At the end of the day your doing this for fun and to learn. we are not curing cancer here.. Take any and all advice with a grain of salt..


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

ive got thick skin, its all good. Weaponized kitten was just passing along some advice :thumbup:

For some fortunate folks, mechanical knowledge is natural, for others its not and you have to research everything you do and mistakes are still made. For me, the car is fun hobby and will continue to be so, im sure this won't be the only thing i screw up along the way.  
:beer::beer:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yeah blake...fortunate for you...you have other talentsl for a good career. for me the automotive scene IS all i know...mostly body and paint for sure, but it is what it is.

as for the mechanical part,air cooled beetles and american muscle...was into the watercooled in the 90's but went back to the air,never looked back.

...can't remember the last time i talked about anything else!!:screwy:

...well except for drag racing and motocross!!

BTW if you ever need a hand or any parts, feel free to give me a jingle,I'm not to far away bud.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Dayo blake:wave::beer: ,
Now that everyone here is sittin' around the same campfire:thumbup: 







 ,
Hope you don't mind me using at least a _little_ snippet of your content to at least _try_ to help out a 1st time Q'er on:
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=6883.msg43126#msg43126 .
Keep it up,Keep it up,Keep it up,Keep it up,Keep it up......opcorn: .


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

saved my pennies and ordered the interior on Tuesday. :thumbup: 

annndd, to solve the lowering issue, went with a 5" narrowed _*adjustable*_ beam


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

buggyman said:


> Dayo blake:wave::beer: ,
> Now that everyone here is sittin' around the same campfire:thumbup:
> 
> 
> ...


 No problem buggyman!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

germanblake said:


> saved my pennies and ordered the interior on Tuesday. :thumbup:
> 
> annndd, to solve the lowering issue, went with a 5" narrowed _*adjustable*_ beam


 DING!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

GEETi said:


> DING!!!! :thumbup:


 fries are done  

thanks chris im very excited. looking forward to catching up with you at dustoff.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

the beam came this week


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

sweet!!!

i resprayed the hot rod this week at Advanced Auto body in Peacedale ...I'm in your shoes now...go no wheels to roll this year since she's all apart and needing major motor and trans upgrades this year...at least your will be running and driving!!!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Schell R32 said:


> i resprayed the hot rod this week at Advanced Auto body in Peacedale .


Thats awesome about the paint Tim, glad to hear you kept it :thumbup:

Need to pick your brain about somethings, sending you a pm. 

Interior is all here!! hopefully i can get a chance to put it all together in the next week or so. Full bathroom re-model and local car show has taken up the last couple of weekends.









saw this color and fell in love too, now im torn between the porsche color and this color


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

ordered this so when i finish restoring the swamp cooler, it will be "official" :laugh:









the seat frames and material had been in my garage at my parents house, so i loaded my car up this past weekend and have a little project for myself this week. 









:beer:


----------



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)

Porsche Brown for me , that will look awesome with the Red interior!! Cars looking good btw , looking forward to the finished cars photoshoot!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks.
I had a spray can of the porsche macadamia brown mixed at touchuppaintonline.com and it came in last week. Once i get a chance to pull the car out of storage, i want to spray the dash and inside of the door to get a rough idea of how it will contrast with the interior.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

brown would be a kick ass color that no one uses thes days..here's a texas brown:










though way more suttle a porsche color that your looking at is killer!!!! and with flake,looks bad ass on beeltes with round hue's


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

tim, you're the one who will be laying the paint so im not worried about it looking stunning when youre done


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

well, finally i can report some updates.
ordered some sheet metal to finally get this thing done. new front apron, rear apron, engine compartment pieces, and quarter panel. Hired a local, Chris aka Mk1 Tink to do all the welding. (some of his handy work can be seen here on a friends Right hand Drive swap and shaved bay) Setting him up in a garage i have to take care of this over the next few weeks/months. :beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

dang year and a half break. must feel good to be back on your project after that much time.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

LooseNuts said:


> dang year and a half break. must feel good to be back on your project after that much time.


It sure does. Million excuses but moved into a new house with my girlfriend, bought 2 new cars, but freed up some cash and now it's go time. :thumbup:


----------



## uncle waldo (Jun 6, 2010)

Just read through your build... now I know, I'm not alone in taking forever to get a car done. Thanks for the inspiration to keep on goin'...

Like you, I'm "learning" from my mistakes, but in the end, I'll have a car "I" built myself, frustrations and all.

Keep up the good work


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

thanks waldo, i appreciate the kind words. Its def. been a learning experience, but im happy ive stuck with it.

cleaned out the garage today and got bug situated. Tear down begins tomorrow. :beer:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

aaaaand progress.


----------



## uncle waldo (Jun 6, 2010)

Dang, from what I can see from the photos, looks like you've got a good, clean car to begin your build. Sure beats having to start out, cutting a bunch of rust out and welding in new panels. 

I was fortunate also... no significant rust issues to hassle with. And, because I bought the car straight off the showroom floor, there were no hidden, "prior owner" half baked, Bondo and cardboard "repairs", lurking under the paint.

Lookin' forward to your progress...


----------



## mjclendon (Nov 22, 2012)

This is looking awesome! I have to agree, brown looks really good on the Beetles. I'm currently working on a '63 Beetle. So far I've converted the front brakes to discs, installed new shocks and polished and painted the steering arms. Anyway, enough about me and my Beetle, I just wanted to let you know that I'm loving the project so far and I can't wait to see the finished product. Cheers.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

uncle waldo said:


> Dang, from what I can see from the photos, looks like you've got a good, clean car to begin your build. Sure beats having to start out, cutting a bunch of rust out and welding in new panels.
> 
> I was fortunate also... no significant rust issues to hassle with. And, because I bought the car straight off the showroom floor, there were no hidden, "prior owner" half baked, Bondo and cardboard "repairs", lurking under the paint.
> 
> Lookin' forward to your progress...


 I did luck out and find a pretty clean shell. The rockers and heater channels were good, so its just a matter of addressing some of the easier replacement panels. 



mjclendon said:


> This is looking awesome! I have to agree, brown looks really good on the Beetles. I'm currently working on a '63 Beetle. So far I've converted the front brakes to discs, installed new shocks and polished and painted the steering arms. Anyway, enough about me and my Beetle, I just wanted to let you know that I'm loving the project so far and I can't wait to see the finished product. Cheers.


 Thank you. Good luck with yours! 

my girlfriend bought my xmas present last night, there are 4 of them, 15x5  
Ill show pics when they arrive :snowcool:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

merry xmas to me. and she got me the proper lugs.


----------



## mjclendon (Nov 22, 2012)

*YO!!!*

Those are wicked! They're the same style that I wanna get for my '63 Bug. Can't wait to see them on yours


----------



## uncle waldo (Jun 6, 2010)

germanblake said:


> merry xmas to me. and she got me the proper lugs.


 
Oooo, shiny!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

thanks guys, im pretty excited.


----------



## mjclendon (Nov 22, 2012)

Anymore progress?

Thanks


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm going down to check it out this weekend. I live about 150 miles away from the car and the metal work was supposed to start a couple weeks ago. Ill snap some pics when I'm in town for the holidays. :thumbup:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

couple of updates. There were some repairs done prior to me buying the car so those need to be sorted, but here are some shots of the progress on the rear. i have a new rear apron, but he was using the old one to make sure things lined up. He will hang the new apron this week and weld all the panels into place. 

before









in process

























and it all lines up









also ended up buying this from A-Team bugs in california. my quarter is junk and the inner fender well needs work so this should be a good purchase to solve those issues.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks good man. glad to see someone doing something.:thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

JDII said:


> Looks good man. glad to see someone doing something.:thumbup: opcorn:


Thanks man. every time i get a text from the welder it makes my day


----------



## red64chevelle (Jan 20, 2006)

Tell me you took the pan out on a drive. :laugh:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

found some crust which will be addressed this week


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

red64chevelle said:


> Tell me you took the pan out on a drive. :laugh:


 :laugh:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

I got this in from California on Saturday. Original metal, no repair work, rust, or damage.


----------



## Riaanj (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks like you know what you're doing there, looking good.. :thumbup:
Wish I had the skills to replace panels like that, my welding skills is up to Sh*t.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks, but i can't take any credit for this. Only thing I do is make money to pay the people who know what they are doing. I can also take stuff apart really well.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Got some bad news Sunday, after 5 years of working on this car, it was brought to my attention that the B-pillar had been twisted in an accident a long time ago and never repaired properly. This caused the roof to kink and be pulled down. My body guy recommended that we stop working on this shell, because it might not ever be right. Made the decision to go shopping.. and i present to you, the new body. It's a 62 original ragtop. It also a california car and it is straight and clean. Im leaving for Germany tonight, but will hopefully have this on a truck headed east before i leave. :beer:


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Ouch....... (bitter sweet news, because the rag looks cool  )

*I still say just drop & drive....make it pretty later.*


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

GEETi said:


> *I still say just drop & drive....make it pretty later.*


one of these days ill take your advice.. but ive already got the paint / body guy lined up, so hopefully this is a plug and play scene. :beer:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

sorry bout the bad news  ,BUT nice freakin upgrade mang.... Good luck with the rag top.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

car is ready to be shipped. Truck should be there early next week. They estimate about 3 - 3.5 weeks until i have it.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

bug arrived today. :beer: 
there are a few areas to address, but i am happy with my sight-unseen purchase. 

























Only real issue is here, and the seller included a patch panel


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

congrats on the ragtop :thumbup: 

i'd sell your old one off and not scrap it...chances are you'll find some young buyer looking to get into an aircooled and is ok with some minor tweaks :beer:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

A1steaksauce said:


> congrats on the ragtop :thumbup:


 Thanks, really excited things turned out the way did. 



A1steaksauce said:


> i'd sell your old one off and not scrap it...chances are you'll find some young buyer looking to get into an aircooled and is ok with some minor tweaks :beer:


 I only have paperwork for one car. I'm thinking of just letting my welder have some fun and turn the old body into a rod style car. Ive got some spare floor pans to fix the chassis that came with the rag, and i have an old rag clip in the garage that i can cut in. For the time being ill tuck away in the back of the shop though, i have other projects that i should be spending my money on :beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:thumbup:


A1steaksauce said:


> congrats on the ragtop :thumbup:
> 
> i'd sell your old one off and not scrap it...chances are you'll find some young buyer looking to get into an aircooled and is ok with some minor tweaks :beer:


 X2:thumbup:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Got the bug to the shop this weekend and set up for Mk1Tink to do his thing. 

















and this sweet sticker that I am 100% planning to keep.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Pretty much have the suspension / tires sorted. 
5" narrowed beam, no front shocks. Rear is down 2 click, but will adjust once body is on. 
wheels 15x5 all around 
fronts - 135 / 15 
rear - 165 / 80 / 15


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

:thumbup: yay!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

GEETi said:


> :thumbup: yay!


 you're telling me. :beer:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

along with my swamp cooler for a resto.









also got the opportunity to take my interior out of the boxes. (ordered in march of 2011)


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Started to pull out all the boxes in the basement and make a list of what parts ive collected over the last 5 years and what i might still need. 

bunch of rubber seals, door / window gaskets










restored speedo










ragtop assembly










Got some parts ready for chroming (Huls seat recliners were a gift from my father, there are a few other surprises he has from his collection that will find it way onto this car.)










on that note, my father also pulled out this Blaupunkt Derby Picnic radio and gave it to me

















I treated myself to a Nardi Classic wheel and ISPWEST adaptor









had a friend pinstripe a spare glove box door and big thanks to all the people who have put their blood, sweat, tears, and time into this project for me. 










got the wheels mounted up


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

there was some metal massaging this weekend. the new body had been light tapped in the rear. without the rear fenders it was hard to see, but as soon as we mocked the fenders to see how "off" it was, we realized that the rear was dragging and pushing in about 4 inches. 

pictures and "frame machine" courtesy of tom connors. (ventocl) talented photographer, see his blog here

The idea was to pull outward with a heavy anchor while pursading with the BFH. Sure this is ugly, but its the way the pros do it minus the truck


























Attach a screw type shackle to the new mounts, hook up the come-a-long, apply Landrover followed by hand brake, and persuade.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Why are your seat backs missing the upper cross bar?


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

weaponized kitten said:


> Why are your seat backs missing the upper cross bar?


 Hey WK, I had no idea they were. The seats came wrapped with the car and i pulled them apart to re-do them. I never would have thought they weren't right; thanks so much for pointing this out. 
:beer:


----------



## BigTimBigTurbo (Aug 13, 2007)

looks good


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks to a tip from a member, it was brought to my attention that my seat backs had been cut and weren't actually lowbacks. i had no idea since they came with the car and i just assumed they were correct. I sourced a set a couple of weeks ago and stripped them down to go to the sandblaster and then paint. 






I am picking up the finished seat frames tomorrow and will hopefully get them assembled this weekend. the shell is going to Classic Car Blasting (http://www.classiccarblasting.com) tomorrow to be stripped. 
The body work is getting wrapped up now, and the worst of the rust has been taken care of. Thank you Legend Metal Co. (aka. mk1tink) for all the welding work. 











the ragtop fabric came in and I'm very happy with the color, new headliner (not pictured) and ISP West Boss adapter for the Nardi wheel.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Dropped the bug off at the sand blaster yesterday morning 






had my seat frames blasted and painted as well


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

i'm fuggin LOVING the snowflakes on the trailer :thumbup:

i've wanted to slap some vw related wheels on a trailer for awhile now :laugh:

in for more progress opcorn:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

A1steaksauce said:


> i'm fuggin LOVING the snowflakes on the trailer :thumbup:
> 
> i've wanted to slap some vw related wheels on a trailer for awhile now :laugh:
> 
> in for more progress opcorn:


thanks, im sure the purists would gasp but they were NOS from 84. My dad spent his career with VW in the parts room and had these in our basement for about 20 years. :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

A1steaksauce said:


> i'm fuggin LOVING the snowflakes on the trailer :thumbup:
> 
> i've wanted to slap some vw related wheels on a trailer for awhile now :laugh:
> 
> in for more progress opcorn:





germanblake said:


> thanks, im sure the purists would gasp but they were NOS from 84. My dad spent his career with VW in the parts room and had these in our basement for about 20 years. :thumbup:


I Know I am a aircooled guy now. I was looking for pics of the rear of the trailer for tail lights.  Then noticed the watercooled wheels.:laugh:

in for the progress. :thumbup::thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

HAHA JDII. 
I actually just ordered a new LED wiring kit for the trailer and happen to have some spare snowflakes tails kicking around. I might actually see if i can make that work. :thumbup:


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

In to follow :thumbup:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Sand blaster just sent me some in process photos. She will be finishing the car tomorrow and then using a zinc phosphate coating to prevent flash rusting.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

picked up the bug from the sandblaster on saturday morning. I can't thank the crew at Classic Car Blasting enough. Great experience and the results speak volumes! 
If you are in the northeast and need quality blasting with an affordable price, check out CCB at http://www.classiccarblasting.com/ 

I had opted for the zinc phosphate coating (thats why the car appears darker) and the weather didn't look like it was going to cooperate for the pick up, so we wrapped the car in plastic.


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

:thumbup:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

GEETi said:


> :thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup: 
Hi blake  , 
Is that _new_ weld seam sealer I see here? 

























:beer:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey buggyman 
It's actually the factory stuff. I figured its on there pretty good and still doing its job


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

Great project


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Mean 'n Green86 said:


> Great project


 Thanks. 

I notice 4ek in your signature, Jason actually has a bunch of pieces for this project he is working on now. :thumbup:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

germanblake said:


> Hey buggyman
> It's actually the factory stuff. I figured its on there pretty good and still doing its job


 :thumbup: blake  , 
A little trick I was shown many moons ago : 
After the paint & _all_ seals are installed but _before_ the headliner & carpet is installed painters tape off any interior holes you can find _from the interior side_ & light a few of your favorite incense sticks stacked in a jar or something sitting on the floor with the doors closed. 
Once it looks like a fogbank in there _quickly_ open then close a door for a moment. 
All the little poofs of smoke show where the body sealant is compromised or where you might be missing forgotten body or chassis grommets . 
Cuts down road & wind noise + the heater works better . 

:beer:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

buggyman said:


> :thumbup: blake  ,
> A little trick I was shown many moons ago :
> After the paint & _all_ seals are installed but _before_ the headliner & carpet is installed painters tape off any interior holes you can find _from the interior side_ & light a few of your favorite incense sticks stacked in a jar or something sitting on the floor with the doors closed.
> Once it looks like a fogbank in there _quickly_ open then close a door for a moment.
> ...


 Thanks, thats a great idea! 

I also ordered some B-Quiet sound deadening for the pans and behind the door panels. I just want to cut down on as much noise as i can. I hadn't heard of this stuff, but a local guy has it installed on one of his old MG's and has a car without. The difference when closing the door or gently knocking on the panels was impressive. 
http://www.b-quiet.com/ultimate.html


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

Goooooooooooood


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

Love it i want to see it done


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

estrada2812 said:


> Love it i want to see it done


Thanks! :beer:


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

germanblake said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I notice 4ek in your signature, Jason actually has a bunch of pieces for this project he is working on now. :thumbup:


Yes sir you can't go wrong with 4everkustoms.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

got some updates today. We found some unadvertised damage when we pulled the front fender off. There was a slight buckle that needed to be addressed so it had to go back on the frame machine  
(our frame machine is a granite block that goes about 2 feet into the ground + a machined hook + another car to pull it)












this was the bad side, came out pretty damn good



comparison to the good side



mocking up the rear





rear tacked up


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

apparently sunday is not a day for resting


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

seats are done.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

another quick update


----------



## mjclendon (Nov 22, 2012)

Update please!!!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Im actually going to see the car this weekend. I live about 2 hours from where it is being worked on, so i haven't taken many pictures. I don't think there will be much to report, at this point its just small cleanup, preparing for paint. :thumbup:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Couple updates - Car is on schedule to be ready for paint by mid-late october. I recently got engaged and both my future wife and I want to make sure this car will be part of the wedding next year. We booked an October date so i think we should be good to go. 



















My gf inherited this rolls from her grandfather and the plan is for her to arrive to the church in the Corniche, and we will leave together in the beetle.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

The car is in the last stages of metal repair. All the panels are being final-fitted before it goes to paint. I met with the painters last week and the plan is to have the shell to them by Nov. 1. 

Front end should be all set and the rear is currently being perfected. The fenders all needed some repair work around the bolt holes, but that has been addressed.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

ive always loved the look of the raised deck lids and once the rear was lined up, tossed the hinges on.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

after 7ish years i can finally say the first of the parts have been sent off to the painters for prep. Legend Metal Co. is just finishing up some work on the body and ill be bringing that down in the next few weeks. im pretty excited. 

here are a couple from the new Legend Metal Co. shop.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Parts were epoxy primered today. Bodywork is up next


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Action photos of Mk1Tink wrapping up the body work at Legend Metal Co. - 



bodywork in progress


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

body work complete - ready for primer


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

In the booth.. first round primed with polyester spray fill.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

glifahrenheitcameron said:


> :thumbup:


 thanks Cameron.

Legend Metal Co. putting the finishing touches on the body before it goes to the painters


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

moving right along....FINALLY!!!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

OLD-GTI said:


> FINALLY!!!


truer words have never been spoken. :beer:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Blocked and re-primed with Metalux primer. Color coming soon :thumbup:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Legend Metal Co. is just about done with the body and when i pick that up to bring to the painters i will be dropping off the chassis for the air ride fabrication and install. :thumbup:




All panels have been sandblasted (classiccarblasting.com) body worked by (legendmetalco.com) epoxy primed, then primed with evercoat feather fill, blocked and reprimed with metalux. They are now ready for paint. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

not as exciting but i finally got the front tires mounted so that way the suspension can be sorted with the actual setup. running 145's up front and 165's out back.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Front sides getting painted today.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Base down


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

And clear.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Parts have been buffed


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

I'm going to lick your fender blake...and by fender I actually mean the fender of the bug.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

GEETi said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


thanks!



OLD-GTI said:


> I'm going to lick your fender blake...and by fender I actually mean the fender of the bug.


you are welcome to lick anything you want.


----------



## oxsign (Sep 27, 2006)

Been many years in the making. I bet your one happy guy. This is coming out great.:thumbup:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

oxsign said:


> Been many years in the making. I bet your one happy guy. This is coming out great.:thumbup:


Thank you! and yes I am extremely happy. :beer:


----------



## MKIVdubber (Aug 22, 2013)

love the paint job and the color!!!!! 
Good luck!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

MKIVdubber said:


> love the paint job and the color!!!!!
> Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Dropped body off for paint yesterday. I should have it back around Christmas. :biggrinsanta: 

Also brought the chassis for the suspension fab work


----------



## grantndub (Aug 22, 2008)

This is awesome and I really like that color.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

grantndub said:


> This is awesome and I really like that color.


Thank you.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

painters have started prep on the body -


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

Two :thumbup:

opcorn:

:biggrinsanta: "It's the most, wonderful time of the year"!!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

barryf1fan said:


> Two :thumbup:
> 
> opcorn:
> 
> :biggrinsanta: "It's the most, wonderful time of the year"!!


Thanks!

the painters are making good progress on the body


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

As a surprise / gift, my brother built the tank for the air suspension. He is still putting the final touches and has pressure tested it up to 110psi. Once he is all set I'm going to have a friend run it up to 175psi as a precaution. The system will never see over 150psi so ill be comfortable with that. The tank will hold approx. 1.75 gallons which should be plenty for the system. there are 2 ports on the outside he built in a drain at the bottom. He stopped by the shop last night to test fit.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Body is in epoxy


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Nice stuff :thumbup:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

I just got an update from 4 Ever Kustoms that my parts are almost done. My door handles, sunroof crank and gas cap were kind of pitted so i sent them to be striped and re-chromed


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

first night of body work down. They are hoping to have it in the booth by the end of the week for primer and then possibly paint by end of next week


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

this thing will be brown before we know it :thumbup:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

OLD-GTI said:


> this thing will be brown before we know it :thumbup:


fingers crossed - end of next week / early the following.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Polyester Primer last night


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Nice (almost at the 1/3rd done point!!!   )
btw, check out the subject of door gap alignment vs. front & rear body shims on the KCW project http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=7352&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=1395
...it might solve some issues when you're bolting the body back to the pan.
( :thumbup: )


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

GEETi said:


> Nice (almost at the 1/3rd done point!!!   )
> btw, check out the subject of door gap alignment vs. front & rear body shims on the KCW project http://www.kustomcoachwerks.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=7352&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=1395
> ...it might solve some issues when your bolting the body back to the pan.
> ( :thumbup: )


haha no kidding

thanks ill check out the link


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Legend Metal Co. getting the height and fabrication situated for the suspension.


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

already scratching the new paint....sheesh.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

OLD-GTI said:


> already scratching the new paint....sheesh.


:laugh:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

car is PRIMER :snowcool:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Hoping for a big update this weekend, but here are a few small ones. 

popouts are all cleaned up and reassembled with new seals etc.. 




Rear seat is all together


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

:heart:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Car is getting final sanded and being brought to the paint booth this weekend.


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

sick camber bro!

can't wait to see it in color :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

OLD-GTI said:


> sick camber bro!
> 
> can't wait to see it in color :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


haha.. thanks man. expect your phone to blow up with texts this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Spray seam sealer and undercoat was used in the wheel wells, the underside of all 4 fenders, the undercarriage, and i had them do the spare tire well


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

in process last night



and the final product; the last of the panels are painted. The lighting makes it look black, but its Macadamia Metallic Brown like the rest of the parts :thumbup:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

not a whole lot of words needed for this update; mostly because i am speechless.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

here are the rest from today









Back on the temp chassis





loading up for the 100+ mile trip home



and home












i probably won't do too much on the car for the next few weeks because i want the clear to set.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup: That color looks real good with those seats. I like your color choices; can't wait to see the finished car.:thumbup::thumbup:

opcorn:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

JDII said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: That color looks real good with those seats. I like your color choices; can't wait to see the finished car.:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> opcorn:


Thanks! i was a little nervous it wouldn't flow the way i pictured it in my head but once i put that seat in there i was very happy.


----------



## Riaanj (Jan 29, 2013)

Super work so far, that color is just awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Riaanj said:


> Super work so far, that color is just awesome! :thumbup:


thank you!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

working on rehosting the photos so i don't have to deal with photobucket bandwidth issues

here are some updates from Legend Metal Co. on the air ride fabrication


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Finally got some time to work on the bug. Went around the whole body with a tap and cleaned the bolt holes. Got the fenders hung and the decklid in place. After struggling with a gigantic mouse nest in the pillar we finally got the harness in too. 

Put together these quick time lapses for fun. 

http://youtu.be/XqPmuY9qLEg

http://youtu.be/keRbbzQ0jYk


----------



## BigTimBigTurbo (Aug 13, 2007)

looks awesome


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

so niiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## YellowSn*w (Sep 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see this finished! What a nice color... And that metal work is insane. Kudos to Legend Metal for the work they have put into this build. Keep up the good work! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Figured we would just toss the wiring harness in...










this gigantic mouse nest had other plans for us. Using a wire hook and about 45 minutes later, it slipped right in 

(for size comparison the balled up blue tap is about the size of a baseball)










since it will never be seen i feel the need to show-off the welds for the front air bag bracket - LegendMetalCo. 



















Rear mount is tacked up. It ended up getting adjusted about 10 degrees after this pic, but it looks the same. The other mount is fab'd up and ready to be put in place. Bags will be here this week for final testing and fit.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

christ those welds are awesome.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

the mad conductor said:


> christ those welds are awesome.


The welder is so modest, he doesn't think they are that good but i really think they are awesome.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

the mad conductor said:


> christ those welds are awesome.


X2 BEAUTIFUL CRAFTMANSHIP, METAL ART!:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Was out of town for most of the weekend but I did get a couple hours to get all the dash stuff in

Here is a quick 7 second time lapse. 

http://youtu.be/vv9hAQK24Vs


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

This should be voted best forum thread ever.  :beer:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

stealthmagic27 said:


> This should be voted best forum thread ever.  :beer:


Thanks Man! ill have some more updates / time lapse videos this weekend too. My plan is to get the doors hung, get all exterior moldings in place, steering column, steering wheel, headlights, tail lights, pope's nose, and front blinkers in place. :beer:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Productive weekend, here is a the full time lapse (merged all the previous and this weekend into 1)

http://youtu.be/Qgdyb8JwdWE


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

"Honey? Can you come help me for a minute?"

Cool video- beautiful car.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

SidVicious said:


> "Honey? Can you come help me for a minute?"
> 
> Cool video- beautiful car.


Thanks and you're exactly right. One of the many reasons i put a ring on it. :thumbup:


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

germanblake said:


> Thanks and you're exactly right. One of the many reasons i put a ring on it. :thumbup:


Hell yeah. Always have to have an extra pair of hands around.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Couple of photos from Legend Metal Co. (aka Mk1 Tink) from the air ride fabrication :thumbup:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

got some things test fit. I got the steering wheel, bamboo parcel tray, and door panel in place to see what it would look like.


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

damn, that thing is dirty


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

OLD-GTI said:


> damn, that thing is dirty


[insert wife/mama joke] :laugh:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

looking good Blake!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

MYGTI_MA said:


> looking good Blake!


Thanks Joe! :beer:


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

Your to-do list must be getting awfully short. Good work.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

SidVicious said:


> Your to-do list must be getting awfully short. Good work.


Thanks. I used our office to house all the parts and laid everything out neatly in the bags so i knew what was what. I can say that there is a ton of room for activities now. :laugh:

this weekends project is to get the glass in, get the ragtop in place, and maybe start some wiring. The chassis is almost done and should be sorted fairly quickly now that the rear drop plates are in. The.Dub.Lab hooked me up with a set of there 3" drops and Legend Metal will be taking care of the collars for the torsion.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh lawdy :heart:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

My dad made the trip up to my house this weekend to help with some assembly. Here is the time lapse from today - http://youtu.be/rLngwn4ZDNk

He brought one of his ragtop assemblies so we could made sure mine went together correctly. 




















My car wasn't originally fitted with popouts so it took a little bit of time (measuring 20x) drilling once but got them in. 











and also got an update from Legend Metal Co.


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## GLSVR6PWR (Aug 30, 2002)

Boner time. I :heart: your fiancé and her bug...I mean your bug.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

GLSVR6PWR said:


> Boner time. I :heart: your fiancé and her bug...I mean your bug.


Sorry bud. She isn't into dudes that drink skinny girl vodka so that means you're out. :laugh:


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

Love the vids. The ragtop is gorgeous, the pan is wonderful. When does the body go on the pan??!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

SidVicious said:


> Love the vids. The ragtop is gorgeous, the pan is wonderful. When does the body go on the pan??!


Thanks man! I've been waiting for most of the snow to melt so I can tuck the old pan away until I can get it out of here. The chassis is at a shop about 120 miles away but I'm hoping to grab it in the next couple of weeks


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Got word the chassis would be ready for pickup this morning. Lucky for me we got some of the most gnarly rain we've seen in a while. There was little to nothing that would have stopped me from towing it home today, so wet clothes be damned. 

We rigged up some lines and fittings to pump up the bags to load it on the trailer. once loaded i aired out and tied her down. 






































Rear bag setup 










Front bag setup


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

good...now put the body on the new chassis


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

Git 'er doooonnneeee.


----------



## Eskimio (Jan 12, 2012)

Just read through the entire thread, looks like a long time coming man!

In for updates & finished product. :thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Eskimio said:


> Just read through the entire thread, looks like a long time coming man!
> 
> In for updates & finished product. :thumbup: opcorn:


ill apologize since the first 7 pages weren't that exciting :laugh:
thanks for the kind words, it won't be long now.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

huge milestone this weekend - the body is on. I still have a bunch of work to do but I am very happy. Here is the time lapse of assembling the windows, installing, and then putting the body on. 

http://youtu.be/r9Rbopyr3qw




















couple of videos of testing the air out

Front - http://youtu.be/6u_jMXeaVp4

Rear - http://youtu.be/-AqM8oYNHoA


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

Amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

MAN THAT'S NICE!!! Interior is going to look sic as well. opcorn:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

stealthmagic27 said:


> Amazing! :thumbup:





JDII said:


> MAN THAT'S NICE!!! Interior is going to look sic as well. opcorn:


Thanks guys. Im really happy. hoping to get rear interior in tonight


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

got a lot done this weekend. Car is mostly wired and hopefully getting everything sorted this week. only major things left to do is assemble the doors. 

interior going in










got the airride installed. I didn't get a pic with all the wiring, but you get the idea. I am doing a manual setup for now with the switches mounted on the side of the glove box. I will be moving over to a digital system in the next few months.


----------



## GrantYoung (Apr 18, 2014)

yyesssss! Love the car man, first time seeing it. Love the air tank as well! You've done everything so quality.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

GrantYoung said:


> yyesssss! Love the car man, first time seeing it. Love the air tank as well! You've done everything so quality.


thank you so much!


----------



## sm25moor (Mar 13, 2014)

You did some amazing work. Cant wait to see it at dustoff!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

sm25moor said:


> You did some amazing work. Cant wait to see it at dustoff!


:thumbup: it will be at the Legend Metal Co. Booth. Come by and say hi


----------



## foxygrandpa (Jun 2, 2012)

True restoration! I mean, talk about attention to detail ha. This is amazing and you picked the perfect color, love it.
Keep it up!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

thank you foxygrandpa.

I help to organize to the New England Dustoff and our annual show was yesterday. It has been a goal of mine to get the car to the show and after a very LONG weekend, we were able to set the car up at the Legend Metal Co. booth. It received a lot of very positive attention and people had very nice things to say about the car, not knowing i was the owner and evesdropping. :laugh:

the car was loaded on the trailer at 1am for a 5am departure. 










here are some pics that have been posted of it on it's debut



















my uncle also got his 65 out for its first time this year


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

CAR LOOKS GREAT!! Is that the protective film still on the running board in the pic? Looks blue, just wondering. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

JDII said:


> CAR LOOKS GREAT!! Is that the protective film still on the running board in the pic? Looks blue, just wondering. :thumbup::thumbup:


haha.. yes it is. At 1am after i loaded it on the trailer i realized it was there. The running boards are new and have been in a box for the last 6 years so after spending 30 minutes and only getting about 2 inches of it off i decided it was going to the show with it on. :thumbup: 
Ill toss a heat gun on it and get it off this week. it did provide for some funny comments at the show.


----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

all I can say about this is hoooooooly **** man. Seeing it in person was mind blowing since I also knew how it was pretty much down the last minute for getting this together, not to mention playing a key role in organizing one of the biggest VAG shows on the eastern seaboard. As I was looking it over with the girl friend, another guy over heard me explaining to her that this thing wasn't even on the chassis a month ago and was like wait are you serious?????!? Bummed I didn't get to catch up with you as Eastman has mentioned more than once that we are of a similar mind. I mean not like you or Tom were little busy yesterday...


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

MYGTI_MA said:


> all I can say about this is hoooooooly **** man. Seeing it in person was mind blowing since I also knew how it was pretty much down the last minute for getting this together, not to mention playing a key role in organizing one of the biggest VAG shows on the eastern seaboard. As I was looking it over with the girl friend, another guy over heard me explaining to her that this thing wasn't even on the chassis a month ago and was like wait are you serious?????!? Bummed I didn't get to catch up with you as Eastman has mentioned more than once that we are of a similar mind. I mean not like you or Tom were little busy yesterday...


Thanks Joe. Im going to have to make it down to the garage one tuesday night for a hang out. 

here is a pretty wild pic of the transformation.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Spent Saturday sorting the wiring and got to take the car for its first drive ever. After 7 years I can't really describe how i feel. There are so many people responsible for getting the car to where it is that my thank you list is pretty long. 

Here we are getting the motor fired up. The last time we started this motor was about 6 years ago and we used a can of gas and rigged up a starter button just to make sure it turned over. It tooks us about 20 minutes to get it to fire but once the fuel got back to the motor and we made some timing adjustments, she runs great. 

http://youtu.be/M0ZvkUyDLT8

I was super excited to get a couple of pictures with my dads car. I had his rubber-wrapped last week and it came out great. (if you aren't familiar with rubber wrap, it's like a platidip that is applied with an airless paint gun) 



















Here are some other shots from the drive


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:thumbup:luv the ride man, color looks great in the sun.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

JDII said:


> :thumbup:luv the ride man, color looks great in the sun.


thank you so much. The color has so many hues depending on the lighting and in some pictures it almost looks black. i love it.


----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

germanblake said:


> Thanks Joe. Im going to have to make it down to the garage one tuesday night for a hang out.


for sure dude. more the merrier.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

went for a little cruise this morning before all the holiday weekend traffic


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Went up to Vermont for the Wolfsgart show this weekend. I had about 30 miles on the bug before the 240 mile drive and it went pretty well. Here are a couple of pics and videos of the trip. 

had these made up for the watercooled's 



Quick Pit stop 












At the Bag Riders GTG













Rolling video of my buddy Frank's Type 3 and one he got of mine





Here we are at the show




















There was a limbo competition and I knew i didn't stand a chance, but it was fun. Heres a video my buddy got of my car going through the rounds http://youtu.be/jxN-pcnT3X4












I managed to take home one of the 3 Alpha Class awards


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Time for a good https://www.google.com/search?q=vw+...DszooATZ44Ig&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1264&bih=834 




 :laugh:
blake  




 :banghead::facepalm::laugh: .

Ever think to just jet more air outta the tires:vampire::laugh: ?

_*Congratulations*_ bro  .

:beer:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

@buggyman - 

hahah... I could have let the air out, but i knew my competition and that wouldn't have helped at all. :beer:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

haven't gotten all the wedding shots back but the photog did send this one. We also did a show on the beach down in RI and had a decent aircooled turnout. Ive since dropped the car off for some winter upgrades.


----------



## boratuner (Nov 24, 2005)

germanblake said:


> haven't gotten all the wedding shots back but the photog did send this one. We also did a show on the beach down in RI and had a decent aircooled turnout. Ive since dropped the car off for some winter upgrades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

boratuner said:


> Very nice and congrats :thumbup::beer::beer::thumbup:


thank you so much :thumbup:


----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

now the big question is what is next...

guess I will have to wait till 2015 before this thing shows up at a boondubs


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Joe,

nothing too noticeable. just cleaning up a few things. :laugh:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

the article on the bug came out yesterday. Head over to http://volksamerica.com/issue_4.php to check it out. you can also see it on their facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/Volksamerica


----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

nice write up man!


----------



## circaaa (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

thanks @circaaa :thumbup:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

The weather is finally starting to break and I made it down to the shop to get the Okrasa motor installed. Im going back this week to button everything up. I am having a copper fuel line bent and brazed so its just 1 piece. 

for those not familiar with Okrasa - "Oettinger Kraftfahrtechnische Spezial Anstalt" was the name of the company founded by Gerhard Oettinger in 1951. The company specialised in performance parts for the VW engine and soon some of the VW based coachbuilders such as Dannenhauer & Stauss and Rometsch were using Okrasa engines in their sports cars. more here

motor specs: 40hp case clearanced, Mahle 83mm pistons, Okrasa crank, solex carbs, intakes, linkage and dual port heads with stainless valves, heavy duty oil pump, engle 100 cam, Scat billet oil filler plate, 6lb flywheel, alternator conversion with built in regulator.





























making some "adjustments" so the new exhaust will fit





























couple more pretty awesome things getting wrapped up now but ill wait until its done to share the pictures.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

didn't like the way the fuel line looked so a good buddy made up this 1 piece copper line. Im waiting for some new banjo fittings that he can braze on but it will work for now. 










the before and after - 











quick video of the first startup - https://youtu.be/XXMifo8hXiE


----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

always improving Blake, always improving


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

germanblake said:


> didn't like the way the fuel line looked so a good buddy made up this 1 piece copper line. Im waiting for some new banjo fittings that he can braze on but it will work for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Blake  '
Are you _sure_ that that you want to hard-braze all of that together onto solid banjos?
The whole premise of butted up short lengths of rubber-based fuel & vacuum lines was to prevent breakage of all solid lines due to engine vibration .
Just putting doubt in your mind before pulling the trigger .

:beer:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

@buggyman - thank you for the ideas to think about. Im going to run it as is and see how it goes.


----------



## CRS Oakville (Mar 25, 2015)

germanblake said:


> Thats awesome about the paint Tim, glad to hear you kept it :thumbup:
> 
> Need to pick your brain about somethings, sending you a pm.
> 
> ...


Great combination! When you finish this one, it will be real beauty.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

CRS Oakville said:


> Great combination! When you finish this one, it will be real beauty.


Thanks CRS! the car has actually been done for about 8 months. Here are some pics of the interior


----------



## CRS Oakville (Mar 25, 2015)

Everything is consistent. Looks great!


----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

let me know when you get bored of the nardi


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

MYGTI_MA said:


> let me know when you get bored of the nardi


Which one  Ive actually got another one i will let go if youre interested


----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

germanblake said:


> Which one  Ive actually got another one i will let go if youre interested


YES. been trying to find one to match the wood alpha shift knob the girl wants to put in her mk1 rabbit


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

FInally brought my car home today. Had a bunch of stuff done over the winter while it was at KD Designs. Full upgrade to AirLift V2 digital air ride management. Custom enclosure for the management wrapped in brown basketweave and polished copper hardlines. Had the VW airtank redone in a copper finish. We added another 5 gallon seamless tank in the back and wrapped it in the same basketweave.


----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

man that came out awesome!


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

That's some mad fabrication. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

some pictures from this years New England Dustoff show in Thompson CT.


----------



## euroimporters (Mar 4, 2015)

So sick!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

euroimporters said:


> So sick!


thanks!


----------



## sethbilodeau (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice ride man! Okrasa style oil filter next maybe?:heart:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

sethbilodeau said:


> Nice ride man! Okrasa style oil filter next maybe?:heart:


Ive actually got an old school setup. Just wanted to get some miles on this one before i add something else to the mix. Where in mass are you?


----------



## sethbilodeau (Jul 8, 2004)

just up the road in Amesbury


----------

